# White 335D in MD



## vadim_s (Apr 12, 2010)

Wife and I picked up our 2011 335D almost 2 weeks ago, and she is LOVING IT!!!!

Here are some pictures for your viewing pleasure. Next time I post pics will be after we get the windows tinted.

Vadim


----------



## 62Lincoln (Sep 26, 2004)

Very nice looking in White. :thumbup:


----------



## tcfila (Oct 22, 2009)

What is the little black button under the fan buttons?


----------



## vadim_s (Apr 12, 2010)

tcfila said:


> What is the little black button under the fan buttons?


No idea. I wonder if it is in the manual. Thought, it is not a button, maybe a sensor of some sort.


----------



## 62Lincoln (Sep 26, 2004)

tcfila said:


> What is the little black button under the fan buttons?


"Interior temp sensor, please keep clear"; from the manual, page 102.


----------



## tlak77 (Aug 5, 2009)

looks good :thumbup:


----------



## dunderhi (Dec 10, 2006)

Congrats. :thumbup:


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

62Lincoln said:


> "Interior temp sensor, please keep clear"; from the manual, page 102.


Always wondered what that did. I pushed it a few times, looking some reaction. Nothing.:dunno:


----------



## lalitkanteti (Nov 15, 2009)

WOW nice pics. Congratulations. AW with anthracite headliner is very attractive. great choice:thumbup::thumbup:

I see lot of 335d enthusiasts from MD. Someone should organize a meet. I would love to join.


----------



## Addicted2Torque (Mar 3, 2010)

Vadim,

Welcome and congrats, there a few of us in the area expecting our deliveries shortly after doing ED. I will be interested to see your tint, and hear more details about it as I plan to do that shortly after I get the car....which should be any day now!

Jim


----------



## DC335i (Nov 2, 2006)

Congrats! Which part of MD? We have a white 335d in DC, and my wife uses it for her communte out of the city to MD. In fact, it looks like you may have most of the same options, except we don't have idrive. Ours is a 2010 with sport, luxury and winter packages; interior is Oyster with the dark burl trim.


----------



## BMW Power (Jul 25, 2007)

Congrats! Can't wait to get mine.


----------



## slugdriver (Dec 30, 2005)

Congrats! Have a black one in Ashburn and drive into DC frequently. Perhaps we'll see you at the next gathering.

-Slug


----------



## Neutrinolad (Jun 23, 2009)

Looks great in white! Enjoy the new ride and welcome to the forum.


----------



## vadim_s (Apr 12, 2010)

DC335i said:


> Congrats! Which part of MD? We have a white 335d in DC, and my wife uses it for her communte out of the city to MD. In fact, it looks like you may have most of the same options, except we don't have idrive. Ours is a 2010 with sport, luxury and winter packages; interior is Oyster with the dark burl trim.


Thanks everyone. We are in Rockville. You will laugh at this, but this is mostly my wife's commuter car from MD to NoVa. We have sports, premium, convenience, and navi packages.

There should be a meet for MD, I think I saw something on e90post about some meets in the regional forums.


----------



## mdbrit (Aug 4, 2008)

Hello everyone. White, pretty much loaded 335d here. One of the first I think as ive had mine almost a year now. Still love it. It's cool to have the fastest production diesel car in the world!


----------



## magbarn (Jan 28, 2003)

Congratz OP on a beautiful car! AW was my 2nd choice. What color is your interior?


----------



## vadim_s (Apr 12, 2010)

Interior is black leather.


----------



## vadim_s (Apr 12, 2010)

Had the car tinted last friday at DrivenDynamics in MD. Got 35% non-metallic tint all around.


----------



## pogopop77 (Jun 19, 2009)

vadim_s said:


> Thanks everyone. We are in Rockville. You will laugh at this, but this is mostly my wife's commuter car from MD to NoVa. We have sports, premium, convenience, and navi packages.
> 
> There should be a meet for MD, I think I saw something on e90post about some meets in the regional forums.


I'm in for a MD meet  Still haven't seen another 335d on the road...


----------



## Addicted2Torque (Mar 3, 2010)

sorry for being so last minute with the thought-but Cars & Coffee this morning! Copied from the more famous gatherings in SoCal, this got started several months ago in the DC area and I hear is turning out some incredible cars and numbers already. Katie's Coffee in Great Falls, VA (intersection of Walker Rd. and Georgetown Pike) from 7a-9a Saturday mornings. I'm going now


----------



## JBIZZ (Jun 21, 2010)

I saw a 335d in front of Jason's Deli in Fairfax yesterday. Last week I saw one on blake ln in vienna. They are starting to pop up. Mine is on order, I hope to get it in 4 to 5 weeks!


----------



## Marine5302 (Sep 13, 2009)

Stoll haven't seen any in my area.


----------



## autoJeff (Oct 1, 2009)

Welcome to the club. Hey, that looks a lot like my car.

Count me in for a meet in MD. I could use an excuse to visit family living there.

I saw a silver 335d in the wild around Wrightsville Beach. Talked to the owner and found out she uses the same dealer that I use in Chapel Hill. That's still the only one I've seen in the wild. (On the dealer lot doesn't count. Neither does the X5d service loaner I got to drive.)


----------



## GB (Apr 3, 2002)

pogopop77 said:


> I'm in for a MD meet  Still haven't seen another 335d on the road...


Count me in for a MD meet sometime as well. I've seen a few other "d's" around here, but none since I picked up my car in early May.

-Graham


----------



## Addicted2Torque (Mar 3, 2010)

autoJeff said:


> Welcome to the club. Hey, that looks a lot like my car.
> 
> Count me in for a meet in MD. I could use an excuse to visit family living there.
> 
> I saw a silver 335d in the wild around Wrightsville Beach. Talked to the owner and found out she uses the same dealer that I use in Chapel Hill. That's still the only one I've seen in the wild. (On the dealer lot doesn't count. Neither does the X5d service loaner I got to drive.)


That's surprising that you are/were down near Wrightsville-don't see too many people from the DC area down here-I'm at Topsail Island this week making our annual pilgrimage, love it here, although we have to drive the the other diesel with more utility to haul everything as well as towing the boat down here.

Look forward to meeting up-attended a chapter GTG a couple weeks ago and do plan to go back to cars & coffee in Great Falls soon as it was an excellent gathering of autos.


----------

